# Feeling very upset...



## Anouk (Jul 20, 2008)

Just had to put up a post because I'm feeling miserable and I know everyone here will understand. I went back to check the spot where I found Marlene today - she was in the road under a railway bridge where all the pigeons nest in the girders above - and the entire area has been cleared out and spikes put in. They regularly gas the birds under the bridge, even though it only covers a road and about two or three pedestrians a day walk under it. What made me even more upset is that when I found Marlene two and a half weeks ago there were several nests up there, and I could see the parents feeding their babies. It's possible they weren't gassed and the adults could have just flown away when they were clearing the area, but I can't bear to think what must have happened to the babies. There were certainly more than a dozen of them there a couple of weeks ago. How can people be more concerned about having a clean road than they are about the lives of all these little animals? When they first started gassing the birds I, and a few of my friends, wrote to the council, but it seems that the scheme has pretty major public support. I just don't understand how you can hate an animal because it craps - we have metaphorically crapped over the entire planet, and there's no talk of exterminating us!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Many people have gotten their priorities mixed up and even to understand that pigeons are also one of God's creatures, and should be treated in such way. But then again we have laws that allow murder of unborn babies.....(I hope your country doesn't)

Do you have time to investigate and find out who is responsible for this nightmare? I would surely try to see what actually did happen besides the obvious demise of these birds. Is there a wildlife group around or bird and animal rehabbers around that you can contact to find if they know what is going on and where the babies went?


----------



## Anouk (Jul 20, 2008)

There are some really good wildlife groups for native animals, but none of them are prepared to look after non-native animals. I contacted a couple of them for advice when I first found Marlene, and they were very polite but told me that they absolutely couldn't help me, and that if I took her to an animal shelter she would be euthanased - this is actually a government requirement for non-native animals in my state. I know of one very kind elderly lady who will attempt to rehab any animal that is brought to her, but she is already much too busy, and from what I've seen I suspect her success rates aren't very high - I don't want to burden her with this on top of everything else. There are some general animal advocacy groups, a couple of which I am a member of, but they are seen as extremists by the charming people who make decisions about so-called 'pest management' and are not really listened to on issues like these. I think the main problem is that there is very little public sympathy for feral pigeons - there are so many misconceptions about the capacity to spread disease, etc. Having said that, I think perhaps more people might be upset about so many babies being killed. I will definitely contact the council and see if I can find out what happened, in any case. I'll just have to be prepared to get laughed at...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with you both.
The disregard for the animals we share our planet with is rampant. I honestly think some people are mean, just for the sake of being mean and they get some kind of sick power out of it. If the animal is feeling pain or hurt, it doesn't mater to them because they can't feel it. Easier to throw away than deal with the real issues.
When I share my love and admiration for Pigeons, Starling, Sparrows or any other "throw away " animals. most people look at my like I'm crazy. 
I really liked what our new member from Egypt wrote yesterday. I can't remember her name, the thread or what she wrote exactly but it was something like this... in her religion, if cruel things or torture had been done to an animal, that animal would testify against that individual when they died and like wise if kindness and compassion had been shown. I really like that belief . It give me comfort.
Anouk, your little pigeon is a lucky one to have you come by that day.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That situation is just reprehensible...and I'm sickened when people choose to be so cruel.

The wildlife rehabbers...I can understand why they would want to just duck this. The animal rights groups is a better ally to have in this case. So, despite the fact that they might be viewed as hippie extremists or whatever, I would imgine that somebody in one of these organizations has got the ear of the commission to some degree.

You should flesh that out and try to find that person.

Speak to all you know, if you are also involved in one of these groups. If not, then do an internet search of the groups active in your area and send out an e-mail or phonecall to all of those groups explaining the situation. 

In approaching any governing or enforcing body about this, it is important that the objection/argument is not framed as you all being "anti-public-health" but rather anti-cruelty. They will probably make that argument: "well, are you saying that cleanliness and blah-blah-blah is more important than these common pigeons ?" Even though this argument is not based on fact...as we all know, unfortunately...oftentimes it is public misperception which rules the day.....

To which your reply is "it's not one vs. the other. It is about removing/relocating in a manner which does not kill....since, as you know...that is against the law...etc..."

I'd imagine there are statutes and laws in your area which this action possibly violates. Try to find those. It may be a civil code, county code, state code, regional code, local code, or even a health code. I know there are here...i.e. it isn't illegal to relocate nests, etc.; but it certainly is illegal to kill.

Good luck...we are behind you.


----------



## Anouk (Jul 20, 2008)

The really awful thing is that it actually isn't illegal to kill pigeons in my state (not sure about the rest of Australia). As designated 'pests' they are not protected by animal welfare laws. There are controls on how it is allowed to be done, and it is supposed to be carried out by a licensed pest controller, but as long as regulations are met many councils actually encourage it. It's illegal to feed pigeons in my council, but it's fine if you want to kill them. I found out from the council that the railway company owns the bridge, and that they contract a pest control firm to 'deal with' the pigeons when there have been public complaints. The council could not give me any more information than this as the structure is privately owned, and as such, the owners are within their legal rights to remove any animals using it. I'm a member of several animal rights and welfare organizations, one of which is campaigning to improve the treatment of so-called pest species, however at this stage it is not a terribly popular cause. We're going to have to work on getting the actual laws changed, because at the moment there is basically nothing to prevent this kind of thing from happening. I have been involved in many animal welfare campaigns and am very used to being called an extremist. It doesn't really bother me at all - I've come to realize that a lot of people use the label as an excuse to automatically disregard anything you have to say. It's much much easier to do that than to actually consider the arguments rationally and acknowledge that humans are doing some really horrific things. Nobody likes to be told they are acting cruelly, or worse still, that they might actually have to change their approach to some things.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

why couldn't there be professtional relocaters instead of pest exterminators?
instead of hiring to kill why can't they hire to move and heal?


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

the subject just inspired a little peotery.and i doen't even write peoms.


----------



## Anouk (Jul 20, 2008)

We all have our poetic moments - just embrace it!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Unfortunately the ''thinking'' animal on this planet, ''thinks'' he can ''do it better.''


----------

